# Puppy is attacking me! Please help!



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

my pup is hurting me .. like about 1 time aday she goes through this rage and starts jumping and niping.. it hurts bbecause her nails need to be cliped..and we can't do it outselves 

Today it was because she was chewing carpet and I wanted to grab her collar and she wouldn't let me , she can be a bitch sometimes..
Help 

-Ali


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

When she does these things what is your reaction? Do you ignore her and continue to hold on to her? Do you smack her nose? Do you let go in fear?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Ali, do you train Pepper the Nothing In Life is Free way? I think that would help...


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

When she did it this time it was because I was trying to get her collar..so I couldn't get a hold on it.. I try to ignore her , but gettting my mom to come isn't helping.. I would probably let go in fear..and once when my mom was going to smack her nose pep had her mouth open and my mom's finger bled.. I am scared to do it nowa... 

We really should do NILIF , your righta


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

When she bites, I wouldn't smack her nose. I know it's really tempting, but my bichon bites and doing that only agitates him more. What you want to do is not give Pepper the oppurtunity to bite. Is she visciously biting? Or is it more nipping? And I agree, NILIF is a very good idea.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't remember what breed your dog is but you have to try really hard to show no fear. Tapping or hitting the dog in the nose is only going to cause more aggresion. you could keep a leash on her and step on it when she is doing this, when you are at home and redirect her to some toys. Does she know the sit command? Have you tried with jeans on so she can't scratch you and to just turn around ignor her and make no eye contact?


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

well she growls.. she thinks I am playing with her( i thinka).. when I am not. 

I always wear my jeans.. well at least alot..and still..She does know sit . we should try the leash things..

thanks guys..oh and we have no clue what breed she is..


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I was just reading another thread about biting and Curbside Prophet suggested this site:
http://www.jersey.net/~mountaindog/berner1/bitestop.htm

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

iwantmypup said:


> well she growls.. she thinks I am playing with her( i thinka).. when I am not.
> 
> I always wear my jeans.. well at least alot..and still..She does know sit . we should try the leash things..
> 
> thanks guys..oh and we have no clue what breed she is..


Do you think she had some Bully in her and do you have an idea how big she is going to get? I am just wondering because I rescued a adult dog who was in labor, had ten pups, and were Bully breed. I had my hands full wiht one of them that i kept and it sounds like the same dog you have. One of the people that rescued one from me called about the same time your dog is now and was very mouthy and demanding of her attention. She had a person that lived next door that claimed to be a trainer and suggested she tap the dog on the nose when she did this. I told her no unless she wanted someone to get bit just from bringing their hand to close to the dog at a later age it wouldn't be a good thing. I do something that some trainers would not agree with and depending on the breed some I would not do this to. I grab gently their lower jaw and just hold it, I put my hand right into their mouth to do this and have had great luck. Only haveing to do it once or twice, they also cannot bite down when just holding the lower jaw as far back as you can.


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

we have no clue about her breed whatsoever.. she could be like shepherd and some bully breed.. not sure thougha . 
oh wow...so what should I do? the jaw thinga?


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Why don't you take some obedience classes with her? A class that helps you prepare for the CGC will help you work on getting her to tolerate having different parts of her body handled.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

So how are things going with her lately? Has she been attacking you or is she behaiving herself now?


----------

